# Tuscany in August



## barryd

How is this for a plan (leaving mid to late June)

Bit of the Mosel valley in Germany (Is there any good bits in France) lots of rowing and cycling.

Down through Alsace, Jura stop at Annecy for a bit. (more of the same)

Down to Lac St Croix, Vedon Gorges area for a week or two

by which time its going to be August. Around the French and Italian Riviera (is there a way of avoiding the black spots traffic wise) and down into Tuscany. Pisa, Siena, Florence etc then up to Venice for early September.

Up through the Alps, stop a bit then home via Austria, the Romantic Road in Germany and then over to Dunkirk.

I know I can avoid the French med coast from St Croix by going through the Alps but it looks like there is a big section around Genoa in Italy then down to Pisa which is by the coast and I am guessing its going to be manic traffic wise in August. No way around it? Peage?

Any thoughts or suggestions on that lot? What will Tuscany be like in August?

Thanks


----------



## p-c

Hi Barry
Lac St Croix to Cuneo then just go for it on the autostrada to Savona, Genoa etc. I did try coming off the motorway but the roads and traffic were not good. I have not found the traffic not too bad, just the very expensive tolls on the stretches through tunnels and over bridges! But we were classed as multi axle as we had a trailer.
Do enjoy.
Regards
p-c


----------



## WildThingsKev

Take the Italian coastal motorway, dead cheap and will save days. You'll understand when you see it.

No idea about summer traffic, we are always away in the autumn and winter.

Kev


----------



## barryd

Great stuff thanks. Its early days yet and might not come off but just wondered what people thought of the plan.

I kind of like busy silly season in Europe as we tend to find somewhere remote for the van and use the scooter to get into the action but I remember being around St Tropez in August and it was mental, even on the bike you got stuck. Assumed Italy would be worse. 

When do all the Italians go on holiday?


----------



## Cazzie

Sounds a wonderful trip Barry.
The first part is exactly what we have planned for Sept/Oct.
Don't know about Tuscany in August but when we did that coast in April two years ago we ended up using the toll roads as the others were so difficult.The tolls are much cheaper than France.
Can recommend the Cinque Terre. Five villages which cling to the cliffs. You can buy a special train ticket which let's you hop off and on the train at each village.
On the way to the Med coast can recommend the aire and beautiful village of Anot.
Have you ever crossed the Alps via Mont Cenis.? We came back that way and loved it and I know you like being up an alp:wink2:

Cazzie


----------



## JohnnieNorway

HI, I just signed up to this site.
We just completed our part 2 Euro trip Italy - a 3 week trip from Nice,France up into the mountains then across Italy to Genoa (day stop only as not for us) - Milan, Venice, Sirmione on Lake Garda, Parma, San Gimignano, Tuscany, Pisa to the coast and up to Levanto (lovely town for stop to get train to all parts of Cinque Terre), then hopped back on motorways to get back to Nice and leave the van before flying back to Norway for work. 
The motorways in Italy are a fast easy way to get the miles done since this trip was all about ticking the boxes at the main tourist spots, and making notes of where we will come back for more exploring, 
Lake Garda and San Gimignano & Tuscany for sure. We love the mountain passes too.
I dont think it was too expensive based on the time it saves, if we stuck to coastal roads we would still be south of La Spezia now ! 
Heading South again in 9 days to get the van from Nice and head off for part 2 -France tour cant wait.


----------



## salomon

barryd said:


> When do all the Italians go on holiday?


They usually go North to Scandinavia .

Coastal autostrada is the best. Not very expensive, but not very well made either.
Cinque Terre is nice, there is an aire there too. Great wines.
Tuscany can get very hot. Same climate as here is SW france so aporoacing 40 is the norm in August. So pick a high hill is my advice :laugh:
And be sure not to miss Lambrusco country...its actually quite good now and cheaper than Leffe.


----------



## barryd

Great advice thanks. Never heard of Cinque Terre it looks fantastic. Can you get to the villages by road? What I would do is park the van somewhere within 20 miles and use the scooter.

Yes it might be hot but thats ok. Plenty of sea to jump into and the lure of flying around mountain and coastal roads in shorts and flip flops suits me fine. 40 degrees is a bit much though. 30 I can cope with but anything above that just becomes unpleasant. We want to get to Venice early September and the Alps and the Romantic road mid to late September. I guess it will be cooling off a bit by then up there.


----------



## rayrecrok

Did all that on our year away, never any problems traffic wise anywhere, but we did it all non toll so hit a city at rush hour you will get rush hour traffic but nothing like the UK citys, the only bit of the "Romantic Road" we found interesting was the end bit at Fussen..

Pisa is a nightmare so many tourists and we found parking the van a big problem, we went outside the city parked up and went in on the scooter.. Tuscany every other car and van was Dutch, we pulled into a walled town car park ouside the walls and just about every car was Dutch, there was a Dutch jeep coming down the car park so I flagged him down and asked him if there was a football match involving a Dutch team, he just laughed and said "All Dutch people come to Tuscany for their holidays", seeing all the cars I believe him..

Either way all the trip non toll was brilliant, maybe not so bombing down motorways...

ray.


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> Did all that on our year away, never any problems traffic wise anywhere, but we did it all non toll so hit a city at rush hour you will get rush hour traffic but nothing like the UK citys, the only bit of the "Romantic Road" we found interesting was the end bit at Fussen..
> 
> Pisa is a nightmare so many tourists and we found parking the van a big problem, we went outside the city parked up and went in on the scooter.. Tuscany every other car and van was Dutch, we pulled into a walled town car park ouside the walls and just about every car was Dutch, there was a Dutch jeep coming down the car park so I flagged him down and asked him if there was a football match involving a Dutch team, he just laughed and said "All Dutch people come to Tuscany for their holidays", seeing all the cars I believe him..
> 
> Either way all the trip non toll was brilliant, maybe not so bombing down motorways...
> 
> ray.


Thanks Ray

What time of year were you there? Did you do the Cinque Terre? I just found a large Aire south of there at La Spezia which takes about 80 vans and is just 5 euros  all the others look small cramped and expensive. Looks to be about a 25 mile road trip on the scoot from there to see all the villages. Even the coastal road through the mountains looks fantastic.

Only thing Im concerned about is that it looks like you will have to walk down to each village (knees!).

Where did you stop at Pisa? We will be wanting to be using Sostas all the way or wild camps. No campsites!


----------



## WildThingsKev

If that is the sosta on the headland at Portovenere there aren't many level spots but it is a nice place, about a 20 min walk to the village but a bus also runs. I did a big all day walk up the coast but didn't reach the Cinque Terre villages.

A side trip you might want to make is up through the "Marble" mountains east of Massa on the SP13, see photos below. Very spectacular and, like yourselves, we have done a lot of mountains. Plenty of wildcamping too.

Kev


----------



## rayrecrok

barryd said:


> Thanks Ray
> 
> What time of year were you there? Did you do the Cinque Terre? I just found a large Aire south of there at La Spezia which takes about 80 vans and is just 5 euros  all the others look small cramped and expensive. Looks to be about a 25 mile road trip on the scoot from there to see all the villages. Even the coastal road through the mountains looks fantastic.
> 
> Only thing Im concerned about is that it looks like you will have to walk down to each village (knees!).
> 
> Where did you stop at Pisa? We will be wanting to be using Sostas all the way or wild camps. No campsites!


We was in the Germany bit about May, the Italy Bit about June/July.. We didn't stop at many Aires but wild camped most of the time at where ever we ended up at the end of the day.. We just got the scooter off the back of the van to go into any of the villages that we could not get to in the van as parking was usually residents permits and street parking only.. the small mountain top walled towns were cute but once you had seen one you had seen them all, still you could get anywhere with the scooter, just like the locals, I would not attempt them without a sat nav on the scooter as many are complicated one way systems through the narrow streets..

I can't remember the Cinque Terre so can't comment on that, Pisa we never stopped just did the holding up of the Leaning Tower Photo then cleared off to a supermarket to break my wind shield :frown2: .. We did stay up in the mountains at Foppolo for a couple of weeks and that was brilliant and of course free..

Plus we stayed at a free Sosta near a grave yard overlooking the mountains which was my fave Sosta by a mile, and another free one with free leccy next to a wine makers who provided the facility's if you bought some wine which we did, and very nice it was too.. Another Sosta which was free with everything but leccy was next to the sea, we went back a couple of times to that..

Like you we hardly ever use camp sites, only if something is broke and we need it fixing, we spend all our time wild camping, and like you up a mountain, as soon as the Garmin announces we are above 500 meters altitude we know we are in the level where we will find village drinking water fountains or natural springs coming out of the side of mountains where travellers can stop for a drink on their journey, this applies just about everywhere we went and was the main if only source of water to fill the van, it was Sandra's job to look out for the water, once found we would fill the van have a shower then fill up again along with a five 5 liter empty water bottles, the best water we had anywhere was a mountain spring coming from a roadside outlet in Albania..

ray.


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> We was in the Germany bit about May, the Italy Bit about June/July.. We didn't stop at many Aires but wild camped most of the time at where ever we ended up at the end of the day.. We just got the scooter off the back of the van to go into any of the villages that we could not get to in the van as parking was usually residents permits and street parking only.. the small mountain top walled towns were cute but once you had seen one you had seen them all, still you could get anywhere with the scooter, just like the locals, I would not attempt them without a sat nav on the scooter as many are complicated one way systems through the narrow streets..
> 
> I can't remember the Cinque Terre so can't comment on that, Pisa we never stopped just did the holding up of the Leaning Tower Photo then cleared off to a supermarket to break my wind shield :frown2: .. We did stay up in the mountains at Foppolo for a couple of weeks and that was brilliant and of course free..
> 
> *Plus we stayed at a free Sosta near a grave yard overlooking the mountains which was my fave Sosta by a mile, and another free one with free leccy next to a wine makers who provided the facility's if you bought some wine which we did, and very nice it was too.. Another Sosta which was free with everything but leccy was next to the sea, we went back a couple of times to that..*
> 
> Like you we hardly ever use camp sites, only if something is broke and we need it fixing, we spend all our time wild camping, and like you up a mountain, as soon as the Garmin announces we are above 500 meters altitude we know we are in the level where we will find village drinking water fountains or natural springs coming out of the side of mountains where travellers can stop for a drink on their journey, this applies just about everywhere we went and was the main if only source of water to fill the van, it was Sandra's job to look out for the water, once found we would fill the van have a shower then fill up again along with a five 5 liter empty water bottles, the best water we had anywhere was a mountain spring coming from a roadside outlet in Albania..
> 
> ray.


Have you got any more details of these Sostas Ray? Just town or village names would do.


----------



## salomon

Cinque terre you can get around on your scooter. Or you can ignore the signs and drive down like we did. Very silly, I know. 
Loads of places to wild camp. The only place we used a campsite was Florence as its right above the town and you could walk down so very convenient. Sienna is geat too. 
We also stopped at Portofino on the way down and had the most expensive spaghetti on the planet. Somehow we managed to squeeze onto the sosta there too.

Inland will be warm, 40 not uncommon. So time it well, Firenze is quite unbearable in such heat.


----------



## barryd

WildThingsKev said:


> If that is the sosta on the headland at Portovenere there aren't many level spots but it is a nice place, about a 20 min walk to the village but a bus also runs. I did a big all day walk up the coast but didn't reach the Cinque Terre villages.
> 
> A side trip you might want to make is up through the "Marble" mountains east of Massa on the SP13, see photos below. Very spectacular and, like yourselves, we have done a lot of mountains. Plenty of wildcamping too.
> 
> Kev


Thanks Kev.

The sosta I had in mind is listed as La Spezia. Ill see if I can upload it as you cannot link to CC Infos sites.

Didnt realise Tuscany was so mountainous. Looks like the Alps! Any wild spots you want to share greatly appreciated.


----------



## rayrecrok

Yes when Sandra gets back home from Wakefield, she has gone to her uncles funeral and will be back in the middle of the week some time, she has done a journal of our year long trip, but I haven't a clue where it is, it might be in the van.. As an add on Staysure the travel insurance firm are in the process of doing an article on our year long journey, and another magazine is contacting me again this week about them doing an article as well, we will soon be world famous round Aldbrough..:wink2: ...

ray.


----------



## Mrplodd

I concur with everyone else, use the Italian motorways whenever you can, the other roads are crap!!! The cost is vastly less than the French Peage's 

If you are planning on visiting any of the lakes make sure you have a firm booking!!! They get absolutely rammed all the way thru to the end of September. A couple of years ago I visited 11 sites before finding a vacant ( and crappy) pitch, and that was in mid September. It seemed to me that ALL of Holland and most of Germany had decided to holiday then. Apparently that's normal so beware!!

Venice is fantastic, there is a site that's close by that's right on a bus stop BUT the pitches are minuscule. I had my 7.5m hard up against the rear fence and the front was still nearly a metre out into the (very narrow) access track. The pitch width certainly wasn't generous either, no room for the roll out awning let alone anything else. Mrs Plodd refers to such sites as "Combat camping" (bit like many French Aires!!!!)

Sounds like a good trip though. I have now gone to the dark side and changed to a [email protected]@[email protected] due to a number of factors including the prospect of voluntary redundancy shortly and the desire to spend much longer away so a [email protected]@@@@@ will fit our needs better than a MH So I shall be looking for updates from you !!!!

With the history you have with all things mechanical I trust you will be investing in comprehensive breakdown cover

Andy

Ray PLEASE be sure to post links to any and all of the articles, I for one would love to read them (probably as inspiration) Either that or email it/them to me?????? PM for address.


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the replies. Ray, I would also like links to any articles. Is Sandras Journal online / electronic? Please tell me its not written on an A4 notepad!  Lets ave copy!

Andy, I assume you mean the northern Italian lakes. Garda, Como etc? Done em all but we only ever use Sostas or wild camp. I would never book anything. If places are full I just find somewhere a few miles away and use the bike. Its as much a biking trip for us as it is a motorhome one. For Venice I was thinking of staying on one of the large Sostas at Lido de Jesolo and just getting the ferry across but open to suggestions. I think from my research in 2012 when we meant to go but Mrs D took ill there are a couple of massive ones for about €18 a night high season. Will probably make a week of it and have a seaside holiday. I havent been since a school trip in 1979 and Mrs D has never been.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Porto Venere sosta: http://www.areasostaitalia.it/area-sosta/?id=783# just south of La Spezia on the headland.


----------



## barryd

WildThingsKev said:


> Porto Venere sosta: http://www.areasostaitalia.it/area-sosta/?id=783# just south of La Spezia on the headland.


Thanks. Thats not the one I uploaded. See what you mean by sloping, bet its crammed in August as well. Useful site though, not used that one before. I just use CC Infos for everywhere really but an Italian site might have more options.


----------



## barryd

Dont know if this link will work in the new Google Maps but this was my basic idea of a route.

https://goo.gl/maps/c9TTH

Any ideas of places of interest along that route welcome.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Too much time on my hands today.

Siena; we stayed at the campsite as we normally do in cities at Camping Siena Colleverde. Quite a nice spot actually, in a green valley 25 minute bus ride into town, probably 10 mins on scooter..

About 20 miles southwest of the city there is a large, level, peaceful sosta at San Galgano abbey: 43.152003, 11.152118 (photo)

About 20 miles sw of Venice are the Euganean Hills (extinct volcanoes). Worth a look, at the south end is the village of Arqua Petrarca which has to be our all-time favourite placename (something to do with being from the westcountry). There is an aire there but we wildcamped up a hill in a remote restaurant carpark here 45.318760, 11.701584. (photo)

There is a nice quiet stellplatz at Wald about 10 miles east of Kempten here: 47.722997, 10.563661

No point in telling you places in France.


Kev


----------



## barryd

Good info Kev thanks


----------



## rayrecrok

This roughly our trip..










Follow the numbers, number one is hiding under 45 as other numbers are hid as I reduced the map size to get it on here, but you get the idea ... And Vienna Austria has dropped off..

ray.


----------



## barryd

Errrr. Yeah thanks Ray. Looks like a game of Euro Bingo. What am I supposed to do with it? 

Next!


----------



## Mrplodd

Some trip!!

I look forward to reading the text when it's published.

Barry

You use it as inspiration for YOUR trip


----------



## barryd

Mrplodd said:


> Some trip!!
> 
> I look forward to reading the text when it's published.
> 
> Barry
> 
> You use it as inspiration for YOUR trip


Ive got to get Mrs D to agree to it first. We weren't supposed to be going away this year but I have decided I need to shed a few pounds (a lot actually) and a trip away always has this effect.  Dunno what others do but we are very active when away in the van and my knees need to be carrying less weight and to be away from cold and damp England! Thats my excuse anyway.

It does sound a good trip in theory.


----------



## vicdicdoc

We've stayed at this campsite in Pisa . . A bit crowded with (Dutch) but on the plus side only a short WALK to the leaning tower.
http://www.campingtorrependente.it/en/?page=dintorni


----------



## barryd

vicdicdoc said:


> We've stayed at this campsite in Pisa . . A bit crowded with (Dutch) but on the plus side only a short WALK to the leaning tower.
> http://www.campingtorrependente.it/en/?page=dintorni


Thanks but I think I will try and avoid campsites especially if its August. Sostas in that area however dont seem that plentiful and most of them are quiet pricey as well. Im not bothered if its 20 miles away though. Weather should be good so we will just use the bike.


----------



## rayrecrok

If you follow the sign for bus parking it takes you about 3 miles down the road from Pisa, when we found it there was only a couple of buses parked up and loads of free space, we parked the van there got the bike off the back and rode into Pisa.

ray.


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> If you follow the sign for bus parking it takes you about 3 miles down the road from Pisa, when we found it there was only a couple of buses parked up and loads of free space, we parked the van there got the bike off the back and rode into Pisa.
> 
> ray.


Thanks Ray. Missed your post.

Its looking more than likely that this trip might come off now but probably starting 1st week in July.

So I wonder which is the best way round to do it mainly for weather and how busy it will be

Initially I was going to go Bruge, Moselle, Alsace, Jura, Annecy, Provence, Italian Coast and Tuscany, Venice, ITalian Alps, Austria and back home through the Romantic Road which by then will be back end of September.

Just wondering now if we would be better doing the Romatic Road in July and the Alps and Venice late July / Early August, ending up in Provence for late August early September.

Dunno really which is best. Then again that would mean being in Annecy, Jura and Alsace late September which could be iffy but then we have the option in Provence to bin all that and head along the med coast or west through to the Ardeche or even as far as the Dordogne.

Then again I dont think I can set off into Europe at the beginning of July and not enter France until early September. Where am I going to get all me cheese from?

Decisions!


----------



## barryd

UPDATE

This trip is now officially on! Yippee!!!! Escape at last.

Ferry booked for Sunday 19th July.

We are now going to include Nice, Caen and Monaco which will no doubt be dreadful but they are on the way to Cinque Terre and Tuscany so may as well do it. Will probably get down to the French med coast by the end of August so I have ordered an ACSI book today and will probably find somewhere in the hills rather than by the coast. Any recommendations welcome.

I have decided to do Italy last in September and part of October with the hope of getting the best late on weather in Tuscany and Venice. Will uses Sostas and wild camps but ACSI sites if there is no decent sostas. Will probably use one of the Two ACSI sites in Venice and then move along for a few days at Lido de Jesolo where I last went on a school trip.

After that its home over the Alps in mid October maybe via the Romantic road depending on weather.

Cant wait now.


----------



## scouter

Only just seen this thread as we were away when it started. Italy finishes its summer holidays about the 1st or 2nd w/e in September and then everything stops in the summer tourist areas. a lot of sostas are quite expensive about the same price as ACSI sites. 

Cinqe Terre was good but we stayed on an ASCI site at the west end and visited the villages by Train. Accessing the villages by scooter will test its hill climbing ability. There was a sosta at Monterosso by the Harbour but if I remember correctly it was more expensive than the ACSI site at Deiva Marina where we stayed.

As for Tuscany, its brill there are some good Sostas outside the walled towns. At Pisa there was a huge sosta where the buses park, close to the Leaning Tower. If you just want to to do the Leaning Tower etc, arrive late pm and visit then or early morning before all the hordes arrive on coaches. We had a super view at Montepulciano, its behind the bus station, of the thunderstorm that night and its close to the village and a supermarket.

We've doe the Romantic Road twice, once 25 years ago in a type 2 camper, travelling through all the towns and villages. Now they are all bypassed, so visiting the towns has to be done properly, stopping and visiting,

If you're in to the Renaissance, churches and art and stuff I have a rather longwinded log ( done for ourselves ) of the places we visited In Tuscany in the van.

cheers alan


----------



## barryd

scouter said:


> Only just seen this thread as we were away when it started. Italy finishes its summer holidays about the 1st or 2nd w/e in September and then everything stops in the summer tourist areas. a lot of sostas are quite expensive about the same price as ACSI sites.
> 
> Cinqe Terre was good but we stayed on an ASCI site at the west end and visited the villages by Train. Accessing the villages by scooter will test its hill climbing ability. There was a sosta at Monterosso by the Harbour but if I remember correctly it was more expensive than the ACSI site at Deiva Marina where we stayed.
> 
> As for Tuscany, its brill there are some good Sostas outside the walled towns. At Pisa there was a huge sosta where the buses park, close to the Leaning Tower. If you just want to to do the Leaning Tower etc, arrive late pm and visit then or early morning before all the hordes arrive on coaches. We had a super view at Montepulciano, its behind the bus station, of the thunderstorm that night and its close to the village and a supermarket.
> 
> We've doe the Romantic Road twice, once 25 years ago in a type 2 camper, travelling through all the towns and villages. Now they are all bypassed, so visiting the towns has to be done properly, stopping and visiting,
> 
> If you're in to the Renaissance, churches and art and stuff I have a rather longwinded log ( done for ourselves ) of the places we visited In Tuscany in the van.
> 
> cheers alan


Thanks Alan. I have found one Sosta at LA SPEZIA for Cinque Terre here. 44.10402 9.85919

Takes 80 vans and according to CC Infos is €5!

Tuscany is really new ground for us and I have no idea where to start or what to expect. All I know so far is Siena, Pisa, Florence and the Cinque Terre but I would like to get out on the bike and explore the hills and mountains, maybe do some wilding, find some nice villages, lakes, rivers etc and get to know the place away from the tourist spots.

Would definitely be interested in having a look at your log. Is it in electronic format?


----------



## Garcia

Would strongly recommend Montepulciano......prob my favourite red wine of all time is the Vino Nobile do Montepulciano. But all that central Tuscan area is so beautiful ...you'll be hooked.
There's A FREE AIRE at SARTEANO near to Montepulciano......basic and closed on market day, but last time I was there , about 3 years back, there was a huge field over the road , so it posed no problem.
I know you don't do sites , but SARTEANO does have the best site I ever stayed on 30 years ago...its three thermally heated pools were awesome and the toilets so clean you could eat in there!!!!
I think it's all Eurocamp now, so no interest to you (or me) tho you can still pay to go in for a swim I believe.
If you're there late autumn in Tuscany beware of the altitude....very likely frosts at night even if the days remain good....and fog....
GARCIA


----------



## scouter

Hi Barryd,

Yes its electronic, and I'll send you some abstracts from a couple of visits to the area if I can work out how to send you a private email, the help button isn't very helpful!

cheeers


----------



## barryd

Thanks chaps and nice to see you Garcia. I think it will be mainly most of September early October so I am hoping for some nice warm weather. Thanks for the tips and cheers for the PM Scouter. now replied.


----------



## vicdicdoc

There is an Aire/Sosta down on the harbour at Monterosso . . GPS is N44.143975 / E9.646509 - busses, coaches & refuse collector wagons get down to the village so I don't think there's any prob getting a motorhome down.
Price (as of last month) is €23 per 24hrs . . I didn't have a close look so don't know if there's dump & water - I suspect not.
Prices for 1hrs =€2.50, 2hrs=€5, 4hrs=€10 & goes up incrementally each hour by €2.50.

We took the boat from Last Spezia - lovely cool breeze on a roasting hot day !


----------



## WildThingsKev

We never got to Montepulciano but maybe this autumn. Where we did stop was a pleasant little hilltop village about 20 miles to the west called Montalcino.

The quiet and nice new sosta is a fair walk up the hill from town proper here 43.049106, 11.487706 I seem to recall something in a guide about a sosta close to the town walls but being unable to find anything.

https://goo.gl/maps/B0pDU

The other place we drove past but should have stopped was Pitigliano about 40 miles further south.

Kev


----------



## barryd

vicdicdoc said:


> There is an Aire/Sosta down on the harbour at Monterosso . . GPS is N44.143975 / E9.646509 - busses, coaches & refuse collector wagons get down to the village so I don't think there's any prob getting a motorhome down.
> Price (as of last month) is €23 per 24hrs . . I didn't have a close look so don't know if there's dump & water - I suspect not.
> Prices for 1hrs =€2.50, 2hrs=€5, 4hrs=€10 & goes up incrementally each hour by €2.50.
> 
> We took the boat from Last Spezia - lovely cool breeze on a roasting hot day !


Thanks Vic useful info but €23 for a Sosta!!! Get out of here! I think I would rather use the one for €5 and use the bike. That road along the coast looks quite twisty and should be fun. As said earlier if Sostas are that sort of money and crammed I would rather find a less crowded and probably cheaper ACSI site. I dont normally do campsites as you know but I aint paying €23 for parking. Clearly a popular place then.



WildThingsKev said:


> We never got to Montepulciano but maybe this autumn. Where we did stop was a pleasant little hilltop village about 20 miles to the west called Montalcino.
> 
> The quiet and nice new sosta is a fair walk up the hill from town proper here 43.049106, 11.487706 I seem to recall something in a guide about a sosta close to the town walls but being unable to find anything.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/B0pDU
> 
> The other place we drove past but should have stopped was Pitigliano about 40 miles further south.
> 
> Kev


Brilliant thanks. Just the sort of info Im looking for. Need to do a lot of research really. How far do you go down? which are the must see areas, that kind of thing. Ive got plenty of time really but I like to be super organised before I go which I know most people dont but I love planning.


----------



## Garcia

Montalcino is ,I agree, also a very special little place. The wine there is also quite awesome stuff....Brunello do Montalcino ....but also VERY expensive.

Check out Lake Trasimeno too , not so far to the east, and ,of course Assissi tho not actually in Tuscany. San Giminano is also usually on most tourists must see places.
Garcia


----------



## barryd

Thanks Garcia. Will check them out. Already beginning to think we should put aside more time for Italy.


----------



## rayrecrok

You really should be going down to Sicily as well, cheap as chips on the ferry and no waiting time they are trundling back and forth all day, I found it more interesting than Italy and all wild camping, water available (Non Potable) at most of the beaches from the public toilets or beach showers all round the island, and of course you must go up Mount Etna where you can get a good nights sleep as it is nice and cool during the night.. If you have made the effort to get to Italy, do Italy if you have the time!..

ray.


----------



## barryd

rayrecrok said:


> You really should be going down to Sicily as well, cheap as chips on the ferry and no waiting time they are trundling back and forth all day, I found it more interesting than Italy and all wild camping, water available (Non Potable) at most of the beaches from the public toilets or beach showers all round the island, and of course you must go up Mount Etna where you can get a good nights sleep as it is nice and cool during the night.. If you have made the effort to get to Italy, do Italy if you have the time!..
> 
> ray.


Thanks Ray. I was put off Sicily by a couple of friends who visited in motorhomes stating it wasnt that great for various reasons and its way too far down for this trip. We will probably have just 6-7 weeks in Italy tops. Thats not enough to do the whole country. Ive done all the Italian Lakes, Dolomites etc so Tuscany and Venice on the way up seemed logical. Could maybe venture a bit further south i suppose.


----------



## lalala

We have enjoyed Italy and until last year i would have said it was our favourite 'hot' place. We were there last year on our way to and from Greece and were disillusioned to some extent by the very high prices and poor service. However we did use a couple of sites from the Fattore Amici book and they were welcoming and interesting. If you don't want to pay big campsite prices or stay in crowded sostas then why not think about this scheme.
The problem was that we actually checked out several places in the scheme that we simply didn't like, so moved on. That's ok if there are lots of options but that isn't always the case. We did however love Greece, we stayed on the mainland and drove round to Delphi then across to the Meteora, then up towards Albania and Montenegro. Very few campsites in this area. We tend not to wildcamp in our little van but we did b&b at some lovely hotels/tavernas at about the same price as a small pitch in Italy.
When we take the camper to Venice we usually go to the La Serinissima site at Oriago, there is a bus from the door but in high season it is , as everywhere, expensive. There is a 'sosta' behind the carpark once you are over the road across the lagoon which would be a useful location. There is nothing to beat actually staying in Venice and not having to bus in and out!
Lala


----------



## barryd

lalala said:


> We have enjoyed Italy and until last year i would have said it was our favourite 'hot' place. We were there last year on our way to and from Greece and were disillusioned to some extent by the very high prices and poor service. However we did use a couple of sites from the Fattore Amici book and they were welcoming and interesting. If you don't want to pay big campsite prices or stay in crowded sostas then why not think about this scheme.
> The problem was that we actually checked out several places in the scheme that we simply didn't like, so moved on. That's ok if there are lots of options but that isn't always the case. We did however love Greece, we stayed on the mainland and drove round to Delphi then across to the Meteora, then up towards Albania and Montenegro. Very few campsites in this area. We tend not to wildcamp in our little van but we did b&b at some lovely hotels/tavernas at about the same price as a small pitch in Italy.
> When we take the camper to Venice we usually go to the La Serinissima site at Oriago, there is a bus from the door but in high season it is , as everywhere, expensive. There is a 'sosta' behind the carpark once you are over the road across the lagoon which would be a useful location. There is nothing to beat actually staying in Venice and not having to bus in and out!
> Lala


Thanks. Im still not decided on what to do when we get to Venice. There are a couple of ACSI sites just outside or we could use the Scooter from Lido de Jesolo and get a ferry in.

Am I correct in saying that if you get the bus in you still have to walk nearly 2 miles to get to St Marks Square?

Whilst I am looking forward to it I want to minimize the walking due to my Arthritic knees. I may be cured by then of course.


----------



## lalala

Barry, it is quite a walk to St Marks Square, and when we do it we go down the Spagna which is actually left from the train station, which is near the bus station. However what we do always do is to buy a transport ticket which allows us to hop on and off the boats as and when we like. It's not cheap but makes such a difference. We were in Venice last year with our daughter and two grandchildren and we bought 7 day tickets for all and never regretted it. You can go out to the islands, to Guidecca, up and down the Grand Canal, just about everywhere. And if you do decide to walk and then wish you hadn't there's always a boatstop within a reasonable distance. The bis fare from the campsite into Venice used to be included on the card, but that might have changed.
You may already know this but the best icecream ever is sold at Nico's on Zattere. It's lovely to sit on the side of the Guidecca canal and taste their super flavours. And it's just about cheaper than everywhere else as long as you don't sit at their tables.
All this reading about holidays makes me want to go on one!
lala


----------



## scouter

*Venice etc*

Venice is wonderful, it is a long way to walk from the bus station or the railway station to St Marks with plenty of little bridges with steps. The main route is also filled with lots of tat for the day trippers. It's an interesting walk non the less. Just remember everybody is going Station to St Marks in the morning and the reverse in the afternoon. The later in the autumn the less crowds, and avoid w/es if possible too many cruise passengers clogging up the place in long snakes, blocking up the alleyways.

It's much nicer to stay at Lido di Jessolo or Cavalino and get the bus or the scooter to Punta Sabbioni and then take the ferry across direct to St Marks or the Lido or Merano or Burano or Torcello. In fact if you get a day ticket you can get on or off as many times as you like. and visit them all.

The absolute best way to arrive in venice the first time is by boat whether from the airport or from Lido Di Jessolo, from the lagoon the view of St Marks is spine tingling. The best way to see the Grand canal is by boat ( on the vaporetti, water buses),

The mosaics in St Marks itself used only to be illuminated at lunchtime, 12 or 1 pm, the rest of the time its just the usual lighting

Remember as well that there are usually 3 prices for a coffee and a bun in an Italian cafe . Drink standing at the bar (cheapest) sitting inside (more expensive) sitting outside (costs the most).

cheers alan

PS Yes we do love Italy

We went to Sicily this year but it had to be cut short so planning again for next May June. Ferry again from near Rome overnight about €300 with o/s cabin and two meals, a 14 hr journey arriving at 10am. Drove back and will do again.


----------



## philoaks

We stayed at http://www.veneziavillage.it/ when we went last year. From the site it was a 5 minute walk to the bus stop then a 10 minute bus ride into Venice. Once there we got one of the transport tickets which Lala mentioned. We'd decided to do 2 days in Venice as the temperature was well into the 30's and I don't do sight seeing in the heat!! We got a 36 hour ticket which gives you 2 full days access to the vaporetto and the buses (including the ride back to the campsite).

The second afternoon we took a vaporetto out to Burano which I would recommend if you've got time. Much quieter than Venice itself and stunning with its multi coloured houses.


----------



## barryd

Thanks for this further advice. I think the boat passes make sense. I think we will make a week or so of it. Originally I though 2 days at the site outside Venice then maybe 5 or 6 at Lido de Jesolo but it sounds like it might be better just going to Jesolo and using the scooter and boat.

Mrs D has never been but I went on a school trip to Jesolo and Venice when I was 14. Fantastic memories, one of which was sitting with about 6 mates thinking we were cool in our shades drinking beer all afternoon outside a cafe in St Marks Square. This was 1979 but the bill would be eye watering now! We legged it and got chased across the square.  I cant run as fast these days. Do you think they will recognise me?


----------



## aldra

We stayed across the lagoon

The canpsite was expensive but we had the dog and needed the air con

And the boat left from there

We found one morning, one afternoom great

Alda


----------



## Cazzie

Beware of the reasonably priced menus at the restaurants along the grand canal!
The small print will tell you that those prices are only if you sit in a back room inside, not on the lovely outside terrace.
It's a wonderful city tho. Would love to go back some day.

Cazzie


----------



## barryd

Thanks again folks.


----------



## lalala

Barry,
We used to read the Donna Leon books about Venetian detective Brunetti. The later ones aren't so good but the early ones are worth reading. If you are a Brunetti reader then there is a book called Brunetti's Venice which has walks covering where he went and giving links to the stories. We have done three of these walks (not all the same visit) and we went to places that we wouldn't have otherwise seen. The walk through Castello was excellent. It's a good idea to find some sort of guide that will take you away from the main areas, and it is amazing how quickly one can lose the tourists.
By the way if you want to take a gondola on the Grand Canal but baulk at paying the huge prices asked then you can get a traghetto across the canal, there are several stops for these. It costs a euro, doesn't last long but hey, you've had the experience! Oh and you could do the singing yourself!
Lala


----------



## Cazzie

We saw a young couple in their very own bright blue blow up gondola. They were in the middle of a traffic jam of gondolas on one of the smaller canals - hilarious.

I can just see Barry in one of those.:laugh::laugh:

Cazzie


----------



## barryd

lalala said:


> Barry,
> We used to read the Donna Leon books about Venetian detective Brunetti. The later ones aren't so good but the early ones are worth reading. If you are a Brunetti reader then there is a book called Brunetti's Venice which has walks covering where he went and giving links to the stories. We have done three of these walks (not all the same visit) and we went to places that we wouldn't have otherwise seen. The walk through Castello was excellent. It's a good idea to find some sort of guide that will take you away from the main areas, and it is amazing how quickly one can lose the tourists.
> By the way if you want to take a gondola on the Grand Canal but baulk at paying the huge prices asked then you can get a traghetto across the canal, there are several stops for these. It costs a euro, doesn't last long but hey, you've had the experience! Oh and you could do the singing yourself!
> Lala


Thanks. According to Trip adviser its €80 for half an hour on a Gondola. I can tell you now. It wont be happening.  How the hell can they justify that and how do I get a job punting one? I mean, how hard can it be just pushing a wooden boat around a few canals whilst singing One Cornetto?

Thanks for the tip on the Traghetto. Anyway, I have my own dinghy on board, ill just take that. You think Im joking dont you? :grin2:


----------



## barryd

Cazzie said:


> We saw a young couple in their very own bright blue blow up gondola. They were in the middle of a traffic jam of gondolas on one of the smaller canals - hilarious.
> 
> I can just see Barry in one of those.:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Cazzie


Crossed posts Cazzie but see my last comment above. Hey I could make a few quid here, taking people on cut price tours.


----------



## lalala

Barry you just try it and you'll probably end up in the canal! Perhaps Brunetti will be called in to investigate. 
lala


----------



## barryd

lalala said:


> Barry you just try it and you'll probably end up in the canal! Perhaps Brunetti will be called in to investigate.
> lala


If I can I will! Mind you its pretty much an open sewer so if you do fall in its not drowning you need to worry about.


----------



## aldra

You will be lucky to get one BARRY

They were full of Chinese tourists, and queues

We gave up
You can of course share if you are lucky enough to find an empty one

Which halves the cost

Sandra


----------



## barryd

aldra said:


> You will be lucky to get one BARRY
> 
> They were full of Chinese tourists, and queues
> 
> We gave up
> You can of course share if you are lucky enough to find an empty one
> 
> Which halves the cost
> 
> Sandra


I really dont think we will bother.

I did look into launching your own boat and found someone who had done it with inflatable Kayaks but they reckoned it was quite dangerous. The small canals were ok but crossing the Grand Canal was likened to running across the M25 at rush hour.


----------



## barryd

Really struggling to find decent Sostas in Italy, well Tuscany anyway. They are more expensive than sites some of them. Even ACSI sites are thin on the ground. 

I am using CC Infos to find free spots and Sostas, the Italian Sostas do not seem as nice as the French Aires.

Is there a better resource for Sostas than CC Infos that uses maps?


----------



## aldra

We also stuggeiled

Some wild camping some free Aries 

Mind you we are not the greatest

Everything closed down in Oct 

And we just winged it

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Ive found a few and I dont mind the odd ACSI site but I just thought there would be more and plenty of free spots out in the country.

The standard just looks bit grim compared to France.


----------



## Cazzie

We used ACSI sites in Italy.
Most were OK but not as good as France.
Several only supplied 3amps of electric so it sometimes got a bit tricky juggling things.
Also at some we had to buy tokens for the showers.
Always very friendly people tho.

Cazzie


----------



## Morphology

barryd said:


> Bit of the Mosel valley in Germany (Is there any good bits in France) lots of rowing and cycling.
> 
> Down through Alsace, Jura stop at Annecy for a bit. (more of the same


Plenty of good bits of the Mosel(lle) in France. We spent a few nights next to it at Liverdun near Nancy. We were on the Campsite, but there is a free aire (paid services) adjacent to it. It is still pretty big there, and carrying the same huge barges.

We also spent a few nights next to it at Bussang in the Vosges where it was small enough to jump across - the source is a few km further up the hill.

One disappointing thing I would say about the upper reaches of the Moselle is that it is getting completely overrun by Japanese Knotweed. In some stretches you couldn't see the stream for the weed. Awful stuff.

Morph


----------



## lalala

Watch out for biting insects. We stayed at n Italian site last year which looked fine ( though I bought bread and croissants and paid for these, then was charged again for them when we checked out) with good size pitches which were being cut. I was wearing sandals. There was no sign of insects but they must have been in the grass and were disturbed. During the night my legs and feet swelled badly with masses of bites. It took ages and loads of expensive lotion and cream to stop the pain and irritation. 
lala


----------



## Morphology

barryd said:


> Really struggling to find decent Sostas in Italy, well Tuscany anyway. They are more expensive than sites some of them. Even ACSI sites are thin on the ground.
> 
> I am using CC Infos to find free spots and Sostas, the Italian Sostas do not seem as nice as the French Aires.
> 
> Is there a better resource for Sostas than CC Infos that uses maps?


Certainly fewer and further between than French Aires - some no more than a service point in a car park and, occasionally, expensive too (€12 for 24hrs is not uncommon), though I have stayed on nice free ones and cheaper €5 ones which have been lovely (further north than Tuscany, so not relevant).

The best website I found is: http://www.areasostaitalia.it/ the initial page loads are mind-bogglingly slow so, once loaded, zoom into the map, click on the icons then right-click and open the info pages in a new tab (so you're not having to wait for the front page to re-load all the time).

There are photos of most Sostas, which I find very helpful.

Morph


----------



## aldra

Italy is fantastic

Can't wait to go back 

You will sort it BARRY

We didn't have a scooter to search out wild spots

And we're happy to use campsites as a base to explore Rome, Assisi etc

We have a Aree Di Sosta book in Italian 

We bought it there 10E

Took us to some stange places but that was PROB because we couldn't understand the dam thing

I think there is a phone app, that translates, at least it was showing a photo of a menu translated

Maybe it would work with foriegn guide books too

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the further posts.

I have had a look at http://www.areasostaitalia.it/ but found the same aires that were on CC Infos, in fact in one department there were more on CC Infos but to be fair I havent really got my head around it yet properly so will have another go.

I am just going to plan and save the entire trip to Italy with all likely stopovers be they sites, sostas or wild spots and then see what we find once there. Looking at the weather history I think we might even go down as far as Rome. There is a little lake just to the north of Rome with a Sosta and an ACSI site. Looks like the weather is likely to be pretty good even into October but of course that means its a long drag home and we still have to fit Venice in. Maybe its too much I dunno.

As for insects it does always seem to be campsites when we occasionally stay on them where we get bitten. Lots of foliage and usually water I suppose. I am expecting the sites and sostas not ot be up to much so any gems we find will be a bonus.


----------



## peejay

It's been a couple of years since we last visited Italy Barry but Turismo Itinerante website used to be quite good, don't think you can get a map but there are poi's.

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/italia/search.php

http://www.turismoitinerante.com/php/sosta/gps/waypoints.php

Furgovw might be worth a looksee as well.....

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto/

Pete


----------



## peejay

Another you might want to look at....

http://www.arcipelagoverde.it/aree/europa.aspx

http://www.arcipelagoverde.it/index.aspx

Pete


----------



## barryd

Thanks again and thanks Pete for all those links. Will have a proper look later.

I am building up quite a good list of spots. Im glad we have the scooter and push bikes though as I think there will be a lot of traveling to do away from the van.

If we go to Rome I am thinking of leaving the van at an ACSI site at Lake Bracciano which is about 30km from Rome and using the scooter to go into the city. Is this a daft idea and will we be killed to death? I am a little worried about security as well around some of the cities having read some of the reports on CC Infos of break ins etc. Im more concerned about the scooter being nicked as its fairly new or the two new folding bikes. Cant be worse than the UK though presumably.


----------



## Cazzie

We stayed at the Roma Flash site on lake Bracciano and caught the train into Rome.
There is a regular bus from the site to the train station.
There is a lot of walking in between sights in Rome tho.so with your knee probs Barry you may find the scooter better!

Cazzie


----------



## barryd

Cazzie said:


> We stayed at the Roma Flash site on lake Bracciano and caught the train into Rome.
> There is a regular bus from the site to the train station.
> There is a lot of walking in between sights in Rome tho.so with your knee probs Barry you may find the scooter better!
> 
> Cazzie


This is a real concern for me at the moment as they are worse than ever but by the time I get to Rome I am hoping that I will have shed some weight and the hot weather will have played a part but I dont think I will want to be without the bike. Its ideal for cities anyway.

I know very little about Rome to be honest I guess it just seems like somewhere we should go if in the area.


----------



## aldra

We stayed at camping Tiber on the banks of the river

It wasn't cheap but was a lovely site

A bus each day to the station every 20 mins free

A train ticket 1e 50 for a day for all public transport in Rome 

We enjoyed our week

And we had only a time slot to leave the hound from hell

Morning walk, left in aircon, off too Rome and back 3/4 hrs later

Loved Rome, loved italy

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Thanks again

What are the highlights to see in Rome then and whats not worth bothering with?


----------



## Cazzie

We have friends who are in Rome at the moment. They have just posted a photo of the Trevi fountain on Facebook. It is undergoing a big renovation and is completely demolished at the moment so would not be worth going to.
May be finished tho.by the time you get there and it is quite near to the Spanish Steps.
Must see sights are of course St.Peter's Square and Vatican City, the Colosseum, the Pantheon and that lovely building they call the wedding cake. Can't think of its official name now but its quite near the Colosseum. You can go up to the top of it and get a lovely view over the city.

Cazzie


----------



## lalala

Hate to be a killjoy but we went to Rome in August just a few years ago and it was very very hot and airless. We had got the cheapest ever flights (£8 return) and booked a large hotel just out of the centre which obviously got its money from coach trips but was ok as we didn't mind using public transport. I think our three days cost £24. Rome was extremely busy and noisy. We went to St. Peter's but it wasn't to my taste. We did go to see the Sistine Chapel and that was worth it, but we went really early and got in the queue when it was short. We then just went quickly to the Sistine and didn't deviate, so we got there when there was hardly anyone in it. That was worth doing, because I reckon it took less than 15 minutes for it to be packed, sweaty and noisy, with the assistants regularly shouting at people to stop doing various things.
The Colosseum we could happily leave, it seems very commercial with dressed up people posing for photos with tourists, all for money of course. 
We wouldn't go back, and most places in Italy we do go back,
Lala


----------



## barryd

lalala said:


> Hate to be a killjoy but we went to Rome in August just a few years ago and it was very very hot and airless. We had got the cheapest ever flights (£8 return) and booked a large hotel just out of the centre which obviously got its money from coach trips but was ok as we didn't mind using public transport. I think our three days cost £24. Rome was extremely busy and noisy. We went to St. Peter's but it wasn't to my taste. We did go to see the Sistine Chapel and that was worth it, but we went really early and got in the queue when it was short. We then just went quickly to the Sistine and didn't deviate, so we got there when there was hardly anyone in it. That was worth doing, because I reckon it took less than 15 minutes for it to be packed, sweaty and noisy, with the assistants regularly shouting at people to stop doing various things.
> The Colosseum we could happily leave, it seems very commercial with dressed up people posing for photos with tourists, all for money of course.
> We wouldn't go back, and most places in Italy we do go back,
> Lala


Thanks. Good to hear this point of view. It will be late September now if we do go but I am still in two minds. Big cities are not normally our thing it was simply because we would be down that way anyway. I think we will just see how we feel and do a bit more research.


----------



## aldra

Well we loved Rome 

Loved the atmosphere

Enjoyed the collosuem , wasn't as good as in 1972 whenyoucould wander with no restrictions

The Appian Way and the catacombs 

Of course you could drive down it in those days

I suppose it's one of those places

That's worth visiting

We also loved Assissi 

We also enjoyed Pisa

We are not really ones for towns though

But Venice, fabulous 

The vaporettos from one end to the other, cheap and great

Wandering the streets, watching the gondolas
Of course we were off season

It smells a bit in the hot weather

Just looking at the faded splendour was worth it

And we were limited in the time we could leave the hound in the van

Sandra


----------



## lalala

Barry, I think waiting and seeing is a good idea. That does tend to be how we travel in the van, few definite plans and see what comes up.
I know I keep going on about Venice and Aldra's post brings it all back. We have in fact just booked an apartment there for Easter 2016 for ourselves, our daughter and two grandchildren, with flights from our local airport via Amsterdam. We took them at Easter 2014 and stayed in the Dorsoduro and they just loved it so much that when we asked where they wanted to go this year there was a resounding cry of 'Venice, Venice'. It's not easy to find an apartment with what we want ( a good view, an outside terrace or garden, good kitchen as we love cooking with Italian food, near to the boats and a good shop and of course Nico's icecream!) so we booked early.
Barry did you look do any research on the sosta stop that is actually in Venice, behind the carpark just over the lagoon road. We've not used or seen it but would certainly see it as a great option when we take the van back. Going in on public transport is fine but it's just not the same as being there first thing and last thing and being able to go back to base during the day. I presume it's still there, not cheap but it is inside Venice.
lala


----------



## barryd

lalala said:


> Barry, I think waiting and seeing is a good idea. That does tend to be how we travel in the van, few definite plans and see what comes up.
> I know I keep going on about Venice and Aldra's post brings it all back. We have in fact just booked an apartment there for Easter 2016 for ourselves, our daughter and two grandchildren, with flights from our local airport via Amsterdam. We took them at Easter 2014 and stayed in the Dorsoduro and they just loved it so much that when we asked where they wanted to go this year there was a resounding cry of 'Venice, Venice'. It's not easy to find an apartment with what we want ( a good view, an outside terrace or garden, good kitchen as we love cooking with Italian food, near to the boats and a good shop and of course Nico's icecream!) so we booked early.
> Barry did you look do any research on the sosta stop that is actually in Venice, behind the carpark just over the lagoon road. We've not used or seen it but would certainly see it as a great option when we take the van back. Going in on public transport is fine but it's just not the same as being there first thing and last thing and being able to go back to base during the day. I presume it's still there, not cheap but it is inside Venice.
> lala


Thanks. I never considered the Sosta as it would be acsi season but will have a look. I suspect if we stay near the causeway I'll use the bike or we may decide to just stay in Jesolo and use the bike and boat. I gather the best way to arrive is by boat.

I think (assuming we make it this time) that Venice will definitely be on the list, Rome probably but we will see.

Has anyone been to Genoa and Sanremo along the med coast after France? Any good?


----------



## Morphology

Jessolo is a jolly fine place to stay, especially in ACSI season, just be prepared for hoards of Germans who are there for the beach as it's one of the closes driveable ones from Germany. Hardly any of them seem to bother with visiting Venice.

We got a 3-Day pass for the boats which was well worth it, as you can hop on and off the Vaporettos as you wish.

Something well worth doing is getting the first Anti-clockwise boat round the lagoon from punta Sabbioni - first stop is Burano which is a great island, very picturesque, and it's lovely to get there before the tourists arrive.

Morph


----------



## Cazzie

We didn't think much of the coast between France and Genoa but must admit we didn't explore it thoroughly.
San Remo didn't appeal at all but we did love Imperia just a bit further on.
We passed quickly by Genoa on the motorway as we were impatient to get to Tuscany:laugh:

Cazzie


----------



## barryd

Cazzie said:


> We didn't think much of the coast between France and Genoa but must admit we didn't explore it thoroughly.
> San Remo didn't appeal at all but we did love Imperia just a bit further on.
> We passed quickly by Genoa on the motorway as we were impatient to get to Tuscany:laugh:
> 
> Cazzie


Thanks

It looks similar in its motorhome friendliness to Monaco and Nice. Will have a look as we are passing anyway.


----------



## jhelm

The sosta in Venice is fine, very convenient a bit costly I think €38 for the first night then a bit cheaper. There is or was a year ago hookup in one area, otherwise no facilities that I remember seeing. If you consider time saved and the cost of another area plus trains etc the price is not so bad. You can park with a view of the lagoon then hop the moving sidewalk to catch the vaporetto.


----------



## barryd

jhelm said:


> The sosta in Venice is fine, very convenient a bit costly I think €38 for the first night then a bit cheaper. There is or was a year ago hookup in one area, otherwise no facilities that I remember seeing. If you consider time saved and the cost of another area plus trains etc the price is not so bad. You can park with a view of the lagoon then hop the moving sidewalk to catch the vaporetto.


€38 for a Sosta! What!! That would make me cry. :crying:

Dont forget we have the scooter so it shouldnt be a problem getting to a ferry from any site really. I did try to see if I could actually park it and leave it in Venice but I am still unsure and anyway even if you can leave it at the other side of the causeway its a long walk into Venice centre which at the moment would cause me a problem so I just need to get to a ferry really.

I was thinking about arriving like this.


----------

